# Filling an Open Spot



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, got a quick story/question for ya.

My hometown currently filled 3 open spots at the beginning of this year. 1 of which was a transfer, 1 of which was taken off the lay-off list, and the 3rd was a new appointment off the current CS list.

Recently, the PO taken off the lay-off list has been offered their old job back at their original CS dept. Rumor has it, the dept. might be filling that open spot after the 1st of the year when the new chief is appointed.

My question is: when the new chief goes to fill that spot, will he or she have to call for a new list, or work off the original candidates interviewed for the past hiring of the above mentioned? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

He will have to call for a new list which will contain the top 3 names if he is filling 1 position, hope this helps.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you much!


----------

